# Hymer DRLs



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I have a 2005 Hymer B584 that I would like to fit Daytime Running Lights to. I have two holes in the front bumper/valance which normally have fog lights fitted in them, does anyone know if someone does a kit that would fit in these holes??


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
If it is the standard Fiat front I used

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Day-Runni...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item3ccc78750b

I am pleased with them.
p-c


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Wouldn't that position be illegal because of height close to the ground, using the fog lights in that position certainly is during "normal" daylight driving conditions.

tony


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks p-c,
Unfortunately the Hymer cowl is not the same as the fiat one but I will contact the guy on your website and see if he can help me.
Many Thanks
Mel.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Tony, not sure but I've seen Fiat van with them and they seem to be fitted in the fog lamp positions.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

the B584 is an A class, so a Hymer front end unit.

my 2007 B544 has daytime running lights built in as one of the Hella light unit items.

is yours like this hella hymer unit? if so, have a look in the Hymer manual, it should say about DRL's. Maybe a previous owner has disconnected them?


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Mike,
No, mine is the older model with the two small headlights on each side and the fog light holes under the bumper.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

ok, worth a try!


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Baron1 said:


> Thanks p-c,
> Unfortunately the Hymer cowl is not the same as the fiat one but I will contact the guy on your website and see if he can help me.
> Many Thanks
> Mel.


The guy is VERY helpful - he helped me with a non-standard fit for our Renault Master-based van. After several exchanges of email, I bought and he shipped a set to me and they fitted perfectly, in the fog light position.

Colin


----------

